# FRC Pellens e.V. - Der erste BMX, Dirt, MTB Verein in Bremen



## PhatBiker (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Biker Gemeinde



Es gibt neues aus Bremen, genauer gesagt in Bremen Nord, einen Verein!

Wir buddeln und fahren seit 2010 im Pellens Park, bisher nur geduldet aber trotzdem schon vom Stadtteil Beirat finanziell unterstützt.

Einige kennen uns vielleicht unter „Crew 2010“.


Weil wir immer mehr, alles grösser, weiter und schneller wurden, schaltete sich der Senat für Umwelt ein, er verwaltet die Grünflächen und Wälder.


Damit wir dort weiter buddeln und fahren dürfen mussten wir reagieren und uns überlegen was wir machen. Ein Verein musste her, entweder einen suchen der uns aufnimmt oder selber einen gründen, das geschah mit 9 Leuten am 29.2.2016!



Wir sind jetzt  *FRC  Pellens  e.V.*


FRC steht für Freeride Club, Pellens für Pellens Park.


Der Park war damals Privatbesitz, gehörte der Familie Pellens, bis der Besitzer seinen Park der Stadt Bremen, mit der Auflage einen Sportpark daraus zumachen, vermachte. Wir machen Sport, passt ja ganz gut.


Wir haben in einen GestattungsVertrag vom Senat für Umwelt 8500qm zum buddeln und Biken bekommen, wir freuen uns riesig drüber.


Wir haben eine im Aufbau befindliche Homepage, also nicht wundern

wenn die sich verändert.

Wer schauen möchte  ->  https://frc-pellens.bike/

Wer fragen hat, E-Mail  ->  [email protected]

Über Instagram könnt ihr auch Bilder und Videos entdecken  -> @frc_pellens_ev


Wer sich das ganze selber anschauen möchte, gerne, kommt vorbei, wir freuen uns über jeden der rein schaut und natürlich noch mehr, wenn ihr wieder kommt.

Wir haben von BMXer, Dirtbiker bis hin zum Downhiller alles da,

auch Anfänger kommen bei uns gut klar.



Vielleicht bissel viel Text, Danke fürs Lesen.

In diesen Sinne, immer Luft inne Reifen.



Phatbiker,  oder wenn ihr bei uns seid,

kurz und bündig, gerne auch  - stef -


----------



## Hike_O (2. Mai 2016)

Moin Stefan,

eure Vereinsgründung und die damit verfügbar gewordene Fläche ist ja mal ne Ansage.
Ich werde demnächst mal wieder vorbei schauen, war ja lange nicht mehr da.
Ein Vereinsbeitritt wäre auch eine Überlegung wert...gibt es auch ermäßigte Vereinsbeiträge für Rentner, Arbeitslose und Studenten? 
Spenden sind sicherlich auch gern gesehen, oder?

Sowas muß gefördert werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (2. Mai 2016)

Hi

Schön das Du dich meldest, ja wär toll wenn dich mal sehen lässt.
Spenden nehmen wir gerne, Mitglieder noch lieber.
Ich glaub wir sind schon recht günstig mit unseren Mitgliedsbeiträgen, ganze 36,- im Jahr für Erwachsene und 5,- für Kids bis 16 jahren.
Das sind Taschengeld Beträge.

Es gibt viel neues für dich zu entdecken, es hat sich eine menge getan.


----------



## Hobb (3. Mai 2016)

Oha!  Respekt!  Weiterhin Viel Spaß und viel Glück.


----------



## gazza-loddi (3. Mai 2016)

Wahnsinn! beim Stef tut sich IMMER was im Park...und es ist immer wieder geil Bei ihm.Respekt was der Mann und seine Jungs da schon schafft...! Daumen !
ICh hoffe bis Sonnstag....muss noch überlegen mit welchem Bike....aber mit junior


----------



## PhatBiker (3. Mai 2016)

Hobb, Dank dir.
Werd ich weiter geben.

Christian, bis Sonntag ist ja noch bissel Zeit.
Dein Junior kann es bestimmt nicht erwarten oder??


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Mai 2016)

Foto vom 4.5.2016


----------



## PhatBiker (6. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

Morgen, Samstag 7.5. und Sonntag 8.5. bin ich wieder im Park anzutreffen.

Ich lad grad meine Kameras.
Hoffe das ich paar nette Aufnahmen zusammen bekomme.


----------



## gazza-loddi (6. Mai 2016)

bin Sontag mit Junior Dabei....ca elf !


----------



## PhatBiker (6. Mai 2016)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich es so früh schaffe, muss noch bissel Arbeiten, Anlage von einer Party abbauen und weglagern, hoffe das ich früh raus komm oder wenn Sonntag der Raum nicht vermietet ist kann ich bis Montag damit warten.

Freu mich auf Sonntag.


----------



## gazza-loddi (7. Mai 2016)

loide.....so wie ich gerstern und hoide geölt habe bin ich morgen mit junior besser am strand aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (7. Mai 2016)

Hmm ja, Strand, Sonne, Wasser Burgen bauen . . . viel spass euch allen.

Achja Spass, der war am Donnerstag auch sehr hoch angesiedelt.

Oldenbiker hat ein tolles Video von unseren Wäldchen gemacht
Ich sag mal Danke !!


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

Ein paar wenige aber nette sekunden aus unserem Park.


----------



## Blueracer670 (17. Mai 2016)

Ein paar neue Fotos von unserer Strecke, von Sonntag.


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Mai 2016)

Schicke Bilder, hoffe doch sehr das noch andere (Gast)Fahrer mal ein paar nette Bilder und ein Erfahrungsbericht posten.


----------



## PhatBiker (31. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

Samstag den 4.6. wird bissel geschippt, die Spuren vom Regen werden beseitigt, bzw hier und da Sand an diversen Absprüngen und Anliegern aufgefüllt.

Die Heckenschere kram ich auch raus, wenn einer also eine neue Frisur braucht . . .


----------



## Blueracer670 (16. Juni 2016)

Wir haben mal unsere Mobile Minirampe ausprobiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (4. Oktober 2016)

Unser altes Gap war in die Jahre gekommen und musste erneuert werden.							Beim Neubau haben wir gleich noch ein paar Zentimeter drauf gelegt.


----------



## Nikki173 (18. Oktober 2016)

Huhu, wann kann man denn am WE eig. hinfahren?

Wie sieht es aus mit Öffnungszeiten? Iwie habe ich es auf der Seite nicht gefunden... -.- sorry für die doofe Frage.

Viele Grüße


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (18. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Nikki

Wir haben keine Öffnungszeiten.
Es steht auch kein Zaun drumrum.
Du kannst einfach so dort fahren und spass haben, auch unter der Woche.

Am Wochenende ist natürlich immer mehr los.

In diesen Sinne.
Gruss und immer Luft inne Reifen

@Nikki173 Wenn da warst, gib mal bitte Feedback . . . Danke.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (25. Dezember 2016)

Der *FreeRide Club Pellens e.V.*

wünsch euch allen eine frohe besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (26. Dezember 2016)

*Nr. 5 lebt wieder!*

Nach mehreren Wochen Bauzeit ist unser kleiner Double zu einer großen Table-Drop Kombination gewachsen und pünktlich zu Heiligabend fertig geworden. Nachdem er bei einen Sturm beschädigt worden war.

Stef als Erbauer hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen ihn am Heiligabend noch einzuweihen.









Sturmschaden



















Die beiden Auffahrten




Die ersten Probefahrten


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (26. Dezember 2016)




----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (28. Dezember 2016)




----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (19. März 2017)

Hallo Biker

Es hat sich wieder was bei uns getan.

1 - Es wurd eine Verbindung von der 6 zu der neuen 5 geschaffen.
Die Einfahrt ist breiter und vor allem höher geworden.
So besteht keine Gefahr mehr das die kleinen NachwuchsBiker an der Seitenwand der 5 hängen bleiben könnten.





2 - Wir haben unsere erste Stahlrampe stehen.
Sie ist stabil genug um auch mit dem Auto drüber zu jagen.





3 - Ein Kids Baukursprojekt
Teil 1, Anlieger bauen . . .
Wir haben einen alter verwaisten Anlieger weiter vor geholt, Radius auf grosse Bikes angepasst.
Die erste Testfahrt hat er hinter sich, jetzt müssen wir mal schauen wieviel Geschwindigkeit man mitnehmen kann, das definiert die Grösse des Kickers der im 2. Teil des KidsProjektes gebaut wird.





In unserer Galerie findet ihr mehr Fotos, bei uns im Park alles und noch mehr.

Wir sind Aktiv . . .

Grüße aus Bremen

FRC Pellens e.V.

Phatbiker
Im Park einfach nur - stef -


----------



## gazza-loddi (19. März 2017)

geiler scheiss ,mein bester !*Küsschen *!


----------



## PhatBiker (19. März 2017)

Auf´s Wängchen bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (12. April 2017)

Hallo Leute

Wir haben altes abgerissen um Platz für neues zu haben

Eine dreier Dropbatterie ist entstanden.
Bilder dazu gibt es in kürze . . .


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (15. April 2017)

Hallo Leute

Unsere neue 9 präsentiert sich . . .

Erst musste Platz gemacht werden





Dann wuchs diese 3er Dropbatterie aus dem Boden








Der Anlieger der übersprungen werden muss, bekommt auch noch Holz.

Wer die drei geschaft hat, kann sich an den hohen, unsere 10, ran trauen.





Wir wünschen allen die sich da ran und runter trauen, viel spass.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (16. April 2017)

Wir wünschen allen eine schöne Osterzeit und allzeit Luft inne Reifen, Eier soll es auch geben, aber nicht inne Reifen !


----------



## tequesta (16. April 2017)

Richtig gut! Ich war vor einem Jahr mal bei Euch und werde bald wieder vorbei gucken. Macht weiter so!


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (17. April 2017)

Hallo tequesta

Danke, natürlich wir werden weiter machen.
Es freut uns immer wenn es Biker gibt die wieder kommen.
Über neue Biker freuen wir uns auch und noch mehr wenn es Bikerinnin sind.
(Gruß an die beiden vom Samstag )


Gruß
derStef oder hier auch Phatbiker


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo Biker

Die Norddeutsche Zeitung einen toller Artikel über unseren Park und Verein geschrieben und am 28.04.2017 Veröffendlicht.

Wir freuen uns riesig über den Artikel.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo Biker

Bewegte Bilder aus unserem Park . . . 

https://videos.mtb-news.de/48173/wi...mpressionen_aus_unseren_bikepark_bemuht_?play


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (30. Juli 2017)

--


----------



## gazza-loddi (31. Juli 2017)

ja.hast recht...wird wieder zeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (1. August 2017)

Hallo Biker

Wir wollen demnächst bissel Umbauen.
Ein Besuch lohnt sich ja immer, wenn es fertig ist noch mehr.

Gruß
Stef


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (5. August 2017)

Moin

Wir haben den Anlieger der auf die 15, einen Northshore, führt umgebaut. Leider konnten wir ihn wegen den Regen nicht Probefahren, wird aber morgen nachgeholt. Die Anfahrt für den neuen Trail der hinter den Anlieger verläuft haben wir auch schon geschaufelt.







 

 

 

 
Samstag gebaut, Sonntag getestet.

Es geht jetzt echt gut und schneller um die Kurve.
Die Line wurde Sonntag so viel befahren wie nie zuvor.

Bewegte Bilder folgen.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (6. August 2017)

Hallo,

hier noch ein Video von unseren Gast aus Mexiko.


----------



## gazza-loddi (7. August 2017)

ich bin die linie eigendlich immer gerne gefahren,aber meistens musste ich meie optik wieder klarstellen, vom harten aufklatschen bei Jump davor,dann war ich meisst schon zu schnell zwischen den bäumen gelandet


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (8. August 2017)

Hi Lodde

Jetzt wirste die Line noch ´gerner´ fahren.
Die Kurve bremste ein ja immer bissel aus.

Wir denken auch über einer erweiterung nach . . . aber es werden erstmal andere sachen neu geschippt.


Gruss

- derStef -


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (16. August 2017)

Die Jungs aus Twistringen waren mal wieder zu Besuch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (16. August 2017)

Achja, man kann auch gaanz normal bei uns fahren.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (19. August 2017)

*Morgen am 20.08. wird zeitweise unsere Drop-Batterie Nr. 9 und unser großer Drop Nr. 10 gesperrt sein.							   

Wir wollen den  Landebereich der beiden wieder etwas aufbessern da der viele Regen den Boden stark zugesetzt hat. 
*


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (22. August 2017)

Was in Hahnenklee geht geht bei uns auch.

Duschtag in Bremen


----------



## gazza-loddi (24. August 2017)

war das ne nasse Scheisse da im Harz ....ich war zehn Jahre nicht da,nu weiss ich warum....wird nun wieder zehn Jahre nix mit uns...dann lieber 5x Bremen jährlich .....


----------



## PhatBiker (28. August 2017)

Na du
Soo schlimm ist der Harz nicht, nur schlimm vom Regen getroffen worden.
Jetzt, das Wochenende werden wir irgendwo hin fahren.
Braunlage denk ich wird´s werden.

Bremen, da warst schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (22. September 2017)

Die Old Boy's machten Bike-Urlaub in Serfaus


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (22. September 2017)




----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (22. September 2017)

Die Vereins ältesten


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (6. Oktober 2017)

>>>>>>> Wegen Umbauarbeiten ist unsere Tableline bis auf weiteres geschlossen. <<<<<<<


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (8. Oktober 2017)

*Der gesamte Pellens Park ist wegen Sturmschäden offiziell von der Stadt geschlossen.*   
Alle Zugänge sind mit Bauzaun oder Rotweißen Flatterband abgesperrt.											 Wir bitten euch das zu beachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (10. Oktober 2017)

Der Neubau unseres Table nimmt langsam Form an


----------



## gazza-loddi (15. Oktober 2017)

wwwwaasss...habt hier denn noch vor?
2,5m Shore davor ?


----------



## tequesta (17. Oktober 2017)

geil!


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (17. Oktober 2017)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> wwwwaasss...habt hier denn noch vor?
> 2,5m Shore davor ?



Moinsen

Ein 4 Meter Table kommt davor und natürlich ein netter Absprung.


----------



## gazza-loddi (17. Oktober 2017)

ich bin zu alt für son scheiss....
bekomm inen Herzinfarkt auf der Hälfe unterwegs....oder Arterienverkalkung,Blasenschwäche  etc..... 
das wird mir zu *neudeutsch*  " HUGE "


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (18. Oktober 2017)

Och meno, soo alt biste nun auch nicht.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (28. Oktober 2017)

Alle Sturmschäden sind beseitigt, somit ist unser Park wieder für euch geöffnet.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (29. Oktober 2017)

*Der Neubau unseres Table schreitet voran……

  *


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (12. November 2017)

Wir hatten heute wieder die Bude voll.
Netter Besuch war auch das Wochenende da.

EnjoyRide sein Bike mit PhatBikers alten Möhre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (13. November 2017)

Heute wurd die Tableoberfläche dicht gemacht.
Jetzt kann darunter das Holz trocken gelagert werden.





Schön wenn ein Dachdecker im Verein ist.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (26. November 2017)

Unsere neue Homepage ist seit diesen Wochenende Online. 

http://frc-pellens.bike/


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (26. November 2017)

Der Table steht kurz vor der Vollendung


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (1. Dezember 2017)

*Morgen am 02.12.2017 findet der Bremer Bergmarathon statt, da wird es zu erheblichen Behinderungen auf unseren Strecken  in der Zeit von 8 Bis 16 Uhr kommen.

 Bitte nehmt Rücksicht auf die Läufer und respektiert deren Absperrungen.  *


----------



## EnjoyRide (1. Dezember 2017)

FRC-Pellens-eV schrieb:


> *Morgen am 02.12.2017 findet der Bremer Bergmarathon statt, da wird es zu erheblichen Behinderungen auf unseren Strecken  in der Zeit von 8 Bis 16 Uhr kommen.
> 
> Bitte nehmt Rücksicht auf die Läufer und respektiert deren Absperrungen.  *


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Dezember 2017)

Am 10.12. ist noch ein Lauf.
Der AdventsCrosslauf
Er fängt um 11 Uhr an und endet 90 Minuten später.

Danach wird der Table von den FRC Pellens Mitgliedern eingeweiht.
Die ersten Testsprünge hat er schon hinter sich, die Erbauer mussten ja erstmal rüber.

Er wird danach nur für die breite Öffentlichkeit zu nutzen sein wenn Vereinsmitglieder anwesend sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (10. Dezember 2017)

Zur Einweihung unseres neuen Table gab es Besuch von Weihnachtsmann, der es sich nicht nehmen ließ ihn offiziell als erster einzuweihen.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (31. Dezember 2017)

Die besten Erinnerungen von 2017.

Wir hatten netten kleinen und Fattbike grossen Besuch.
Die Bikeparkbesuche waren auch alle toll.
Wir haben auch in unseren Park viele tolle Tage gehabt, egal ob wir gebaut oder gefahren sind, Geburtstag wurde auch gefeiert.
Wir haben viele neue Fahrer bei uns gehabt. Einige davon durften wir kurz darauf als Vereinsmitglied begrüssen.

Danke an alle die uns Besucht haben.

Gruß

Stef . . . alias Phatbiker


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (14. Januar 2018)

Hallo ihr Biker

Wir haben Tschüss zum Matsch und Hello zu Rasengittersteine gesagt.
Ein grosses bzw das grösste Matschproblem ist, so hoffen wir, Geschichte.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (14. Januar 2018)




----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (28. Januar 2018)

Gruppenfoto mit einigen Bikes die heute in Wald waren.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (29. Januar 2018)

Die Bilder können auch in kürze auf unserer Homepage gefunden werden.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (21. Februar 2018)

Impressionen aus dem Pellens Park


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (22. Februar 2018)




----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (24. Februar 2018)




----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (27. Februar 2018)

Es war Kalt. Wir hatten trotzdem viele Leute da, als es zu schneien anfing, sind unsere Gäste wieder weg.
Mit dem harten Kern, alles Vereinsmitglieder, ist dieses Video entstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (4. März 2018)

... noch ein kurzer Videomitschnitt von letzten Sonntag


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (8. März 2018)

Der Winter ist vorbei, der Frühling kommt und mit ihn die Lust aufs Rad zu steigen.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (16. März 2018)

Tach alle

Wir werden mit einigen Leuten zu Pfingsten ein paar Tage in Winterberg sein.
Denke das wir Spaß haben werden . . .


----------



## gazza-loddi (17. März 2018)

Bin auch da irgendwo.
Wir telefonieren.


----------



## PhatBiker (17. März 2018)

Zu Pfingsten?
Sehr schick . . .


----------



## gazza-loddi (17. März 2018)

Schick isses nur wenns pfingsten nicht schneit.... :-\


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (29. März 2018)

*Video musste leider weg, Sorry.*


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (29. März 2018)

*Kettenstrebe vs Baum*


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (29. März 2018)

*Video musste leider weg, Sorry.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (15. April 2018)

Gestern wurde der Absprung von der Nr. 5 Richtung Table umgebaut, ist jetzt etwas anspruchsvoller zufahren. Er ist aber noch gesperrt bis die Erbauer die erste Probefahrt gemacht haben.


----------



## PhatBiker (15. April 2018)

Bei Regen . . . Hab immer noch Schwimmhäute zwischen den Fingern.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (28. April 2018)

Spendenpfahl

Willkommen beim FRC Pellens.
Wir hoffen das ihr Spaß und eine schöne Zeit in unseren kleinen Bikepark habt.
Der Erhalt und Neubau von Trails kostet viel Zeit und Geld.
Über eine unterstützende Spende freuen wir uns sehr.

Er wird täglich geleert


----------



## pete87 (30. April 2018)

Moin 
Wenn Ihr Bock auf Touren im Bremerraum habt könnt Ihr gerne beitreten!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/938470859663337/?fref=gs&dti=227325543950743&hc_location=group


----------



## PhatBiker (3. Mai 2018)

Es gibt jetzt auch eine Galerie auf der FRC-Pellens.bike Homepage.

Die ersten Bilder sind auch schon drin.

Anschauen lohnt sich!


----------



## PhatBiker (4. Mai 2018)

Neues Video aus dem Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (1. Juni 2018)

Tach Leude

Jaja, ich weiß Eigenlob und so . . . Aber es ist ein toller Tag gewesen und ich war echt gut drauf, hät Bäume ausreißen können.


----------



## schleoleo (9. Juni 2018)

Als Bremer habe ich ja keinen besonders weiten Weg...

Was ich mich seit längerer Zeit frage ist, ob es für mich als Anfänger sinnvoll wäre mir den Pellens Park mal vor Ort anzusehen. 
Kann mir da evtl. jemand einen Rat geben?


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Juni 2018)

schleoleo schrieb:


> Als Bremer habe ich ja keinen besonders weiten Weg...
> 
> Was ich mich seit längerer Zeit frage ist, ob es für mich als Anfänger sinnvoll wäre mir den Pellens Park mal vor Ort anzusehen.
> Kann mir da evtl. jemand einen Rat geben?



Hallo

Es ist sogar sehr sinnvoll sich als Anfänger den Park anzuschauen.
Wir haben viele Anfänger die sich an diversen Sachen ausprobieren.
Bei uns findet jeder etwas wo er Spaß haben kann.

Gruß
Stef


----------



## schleoleo (9. Juni 2018)

Wow das ging ja fix  

Dann werde ich mir das wohl mal ansehen, kann ich  einfach so ohne weiteres vorbeischauen?


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Juni 2018)

Ein neues Element wartet auf Eroberer. 
Es lässt sich Rollen und Springen. Die Landung ist sehr flüssig.


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Juni 2018)

schleoleo schrieb:


> Wow das ging ja fix
> 
> Dann werde ich mir das wohl mal ansehen, kann ich  einfach so ohne weiteres vorbeischauen?



Juup, Kannst Du.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (24. Juni 2018)

Heute gab es eine Menge Steine für unser neues Steinfeld.

Vielen Dank noch mal an die fleißigen Helfer


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo

Leider mussten wir reagieren und unseren Table für ein paar Tage Sperren.
Die Landung hat sehr viel Sand verloren, die Steinplatten die die Tableoberfläche an der Landekante schützen, müssen auch angehoben und fixiert werden.
Das ging bisher bei der Trockenheit nicht, wir hatten kein Wasser vor Ort.
Jetzt Regnet es mal wieder, also ran an die Arbeit.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (15. Juli 2018)

.... erste Probefahrt nach der Reparatur.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (5. August 2018)

Moinsen

2 Bilder vom letzten Samstag, 4.4.2018
Von wegen Tote Hose(n) in Bremen. Das warme Wetter ist kein Grund nicht zu Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (27. September 2018)

Es gibt neues  . . . wir haben uns mal Steine in den Weg gelegt, ohne geht es immer so glatt.
Ein Foto kommt noch . . . Versprochen

Uuups, da ist es . . .


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (1. Oktober 2018)

...... noch ein paar bewegte Bilder von Bautag.


----------



## PhatBiker (1. Oktober 2018)

Staubt ganz gut beim Regen . . . 

es kommen noch mehr unlustige Spaß bringende Steine rein.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (1. Oktober 2018)

........ letzten Sonntag gab es die erste Probefahrt


----------



## PhatBiker (1. Oktober 2018)

was für ein Glück für mich als die Kamera noch nicht stand als ich 2x dran gescheitert bin.

Hartes kleines Kerlchen . . . mit BMX


----------



## 1Tintin (15. Oktober 2018)

Gruß an den Kollegen den ich am Freitag im Deister am Parkplatz getroffen habe.

Gut nach Hause gekommen?

LG


----------



## Blueracer670 (21. Oktober 2018)

Moin, 

einen schönen Gruß aus Bremen.
Habe etwas länger gebraucht als sonst, wegen Vollsperrung auf der A27,  musste Umleitung fahren .

Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch eine gute Abfahrt.

LG


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (21. Oktober 2018)

In den letzten Wochen wurde die Nr. 5 umgebaut, der Absprung in Richtung Table wurde etwas zurück gesetzt und ist somit etwas weiter aber auch rollbar geworden. Der schräge Sprung nach links in den Graben ist dafür um ca. 35 cm höher geworden.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (21. Oktober 2018)

Ab diesen Wochenende ist die Nr.5 wieder fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (22. Oktober 2018)




----------



## PhatBiker (15. November 2018)

Mal wieder bewegtes  . . . muss sein, Stillstand nervt, geschlossene Parks ebenso.
Ein toller Tag im Herbst, mögen noch viele folgen, auch mit Schnee.


----------



## PhatBiker (29. November 2018)

Es wurde 2018 bei uns von vielen Leuten gefilmt.
Das ist eine kleine Auswahl dessen was ich geschickt bekommen habe.
Schaut es euch bei YouTube an und lasst bitte ein Like da . . . Danke


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Dezember 2018)

Mehr Fotos aus dem Pellens Park gibt es hier  ->   https://frc-pellens.bike/galerie


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (24. Dezember 2018)

Der FRC Pellens wünscht allen eine frohe und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (23. April 2019)

Ein ganz normaler Tag .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (18. November 2019)

Hallo Gemeinde

Viel Zeit ist verstrichen, nun gibt es einen Anlass zum schreiben.

Wir werden unseren Park bis Anfang März 2020 schließen.
Bitte seht von besuchen für die Zeit ab.
Wir werden einiges neu gestalten, um und neubauen. Bitte lasst uns in Ruhe die Dinge erledigen.
Wer helfen möchte, kann sich hier melden.

Danke


----------



## gazza-loddi (20. November 2019)

huchgott......wassn da los?

ich tipp dich mal an...


----------



## PhatBiker (20. November 2019)

Wenn Nass ist doof zu fahren, so schnell können wir nicht heile machen was kaputt gefahren wird . . . deswegen machen wir eine drei monatige pause und nutzen die, hoffe ich doch, ungestört.


----------



## MerciB (5. April 2020)

Moin.
Ich habe heute einige Lobeshymnen über euren Park gehört. Allerdings habt ihr ja auch momentan zu.
Könnt ihr hier ein Post hinterlassen wenn man wieder bei euch fahren kann?


----------



## PhatBiker (7. April 2020)

Moin,Juup, machen wir . . .


----------

